# Grocery list



## CraigMb (May 3, 2006)

Yea i Need a Cheap Grocery list ,OF what Will help me put on Alot of weight soon ...I need weight... muscles is not what i am studien on ...Has anybody formed up a grocey list? or know a thread in this forum that has?


----------



## tucker01 (May 3, 2006)

Check the stickies


----------



## GFR (May 3, 2006)

Are you starting a diet but still scratching your head at the grocery store when trying to choose healthy foods?  

*Proteins* 






[*]Boneless, Skinless Chicken Breast
[*]Tuna (water packed)
[*]Fish (salmon, seabass, halibut)
[*]Shrimp
[*]Extra Lean Ground Beef or Ground Round (92-96%)
[*]Protein Powder
[*]Egg Whites or Eggs
[*]Ribeye Steaks or Roast
[*]Top Round Steaks or Roast (aka Stew Meat, London Broil, Stir Fry)
[*]Top Sirloin (aka Sirloin Top Butt)
[*]Beef Tenderloin (aka Filet, Filet Mignon)
[*]Top Loin (NY Strip Steak)
[*]Flank Steak (Sir Fry, Fajita)
[*]Eye of Round (Cube Meat, Stew Meat, Bottom Round , 96% LeandGround Round)
[*]Ground turkey, Turkey Breast Slices or cutlets (fresh meat, not deli cuts)
*Complex Carbs * 


[*]Oatmeal (Old Fashioned or Quick Oats)
[*]Sweet Potatoes (Yams)
[*]Beans (pinto, black, kidney)
[*]Oat Bran Cereal
[*]Brown Rice
[*]Brown Basmati Rice
[*]Farina (Cream of Wheat)
[*]Multigrain Hot Cereal
[*]Pasta
[*]Rice (white, jasmine, basmati, Arborio, wild)
[*]Potatoes (red, baking, new)
*Fibrous Carbs* 


[*]Green Leafy Lettuce (Green Leaf, Red, Leaf, Romaine)
[*]Broccoli
[*]Asparagus
[*]String Beans
[*]Spinach
[*]Bell Peppers
[*]Brussels Sprouts
[*]Cauliflower
[*]Celery
*Other Produce & Fruits*  


[*]Cucumber
[*]Green or Red Pepper
[*]Onions
[*]Garlic
[*]Tomatoes
[*]Zucchini
[*]Fruit (if acceptable on diet): bananas, apples, grapefruit, peaches, strawberries, blueberries, raspberries
[*]Lemons or Limes
*Healthy Fats* 


[*]Natural Style Peanut Butter
[*]Olive Oil  or Safflower Oil
[*]Nuts (peanuts, almonds
[*]Flaxseed Oil
*Dairy & Eggs * 


[*]Low-fat cottage cheese
[*]Eggs
[*]Low or Non-Fat Milk
[*]Skim Milk
*Beverages * 


[*]Bottled Water


----------



## GFR (May 3, 2006)

who we are - what's new - getting started - community






 






 

The World's Healthiest Foods List, A-Z 

What's the criteria for The World's Healthiest Foods? 

*Vegetables*


Asparagus
Avocado
Bell peppers
Broccoli
Brussels sprouts
Cabbage
Cauliflower
Celery
Collard greens
Cucumber
Eggplant
Fennel bulb
Garlic
Green beans
Green peas
Kale
Leeks
Mushrooms, Crimini
Mushrooms, Shiitake
Mustard greens
Olives
Onions
Parsley
Romaine lettuce
Sea vegetables
Spinach
Squash, summer
Squash, winter
Swiss chard
Tomato, fresh
Turnip Greens
 *Root Vegetables*


Beets
Carrots
Potatoes
Sweet potato, with skin
Yam
 *Fish & Seafood*


Cod
Halibut
Salmon
Scallops
Shrimp
Snapper
Tuna
 *Fruits*


Apple
Apricot
Banana
Blueberries
Cantaloupe
Cranberries
Fig
Grapefruit
Grapes
Kiwi fruit
Lemon and Limes
Orange
Papaya
Pear, Bartlett
Pineapple
Plum
Prune
Raisins
Raspberries
Strawberries
Watermelon
 *Low Fat Dairy*


Cheese, low-fat
Eggs, hen
Milk, 2%, cow's
Milk, goat
Yogurt, low-fat, cow's milk
 *Beans & Legumes*


Black beans
Dried peas
Garbanzo beans
Kidney beans
Lentils
Lima beans
Miso
Navy beans
Pinto beans
Soybeans
Tempeh
Tofu
 *Poultry & Lean Meats*


Beef, lean organic
Calf's liver
Chicken
Lamb, loin
Turkey, roast
Venison
 *Nuts & Seeds*


Almonds
Cashews
Flaxseeds
Olive oil
Peanuts
Pumpkin seeds
Sesame seeds
Sunflower seeds
Walnuts
 *Grains*


Barley
Buckwheat
Corn, yellow
Millet
Oats
Quinoa
Rice, brown
Rye
Spelt
Wheat
 *Spices & Herbs*


Basil
Black pepper
Cayenne pepper
Chili Pepper, Red, dried
Cinnamon, ground
Cloves
Coriander seeds
Cumin seeds
Dill weed, dried
Ginger
Mustard seeds
Oregano
Peppermint leaves, fresh
Rosemary
Sage
Thyme, ground
Turmeric, ground
 *Natural Sweeteners*


Blackstrap molasses
Cane juice
Honey
Maple syrup
 *Other*


Green tea
Soy sauce (tamari)


----------



## GFR (May 3, 2006)

http://www.whfoods.com/foodstoc.php


----------



## GFR (May 3, 2006)

*Nutrients 
Here's a list of nutrients, what they do and what foods they can be found in:* 

*Biotin:* Essential to metabolize proteins, carbohydrates and fats. - Found in cauliflower, nuts, egg yolk

*Calcium:* Necessary for maintaining bones and teeth. Blood clotting, muscle contraction and relaxation, cell wall permeability and nerve functions - Found in milk, dairy produce, green leafy vegetables, fish, cereal products(ie. corn, wheat, rice, oat, barley, soy)

*Carbohydrate:* supplies energy, some sources also provides fiber -found in Bread and cereal products made from whole grains, starchy vegetables (ie. potatoes), fruit (ie. blueberries and pears), sugars.

*Chlorine:* Helps regulate acid-based balance and water balance. Needed to form stomach acid and involved in absorbtion of vitamin B-12 and iron - found in salt and food containing salt.

*Chromium:* Stabilizes nucleic acids, activates enzymes, and is a component of GTF (glucose tolerance factor), which enhances the effect of insulin - found in fresh foods, especially beef, eggs 
 and oysters.

*Cobalt:* Important in forming vitamin B-12 - found in green leafy vegetables

*Copper:* Helps form important proteins and hemoglobin. Aids in bone formation - found in nuts, seeds, oysters and whole grain cereal produce.

*Fats:* Provides food energy and essential fatty acids. Needed to carry fat soluble vitamins and for regularity functions - found in vegetable oils, butter, whole milk, cream, margarine, sunflower 
 seeds and nuts

*Fibre:* Prevents digestive problems and protects against colon cancer and diverticular disease - unrefined or whole grain cereals, fruit and vegetables

*Fluorine:* Involved in making strong teeth and bones - fluorodated water, shrimp, fish and shellfish

*Folic acid (Folacin):* Important for cell division and reproduction, and in the manufacture of hemoglobin - green leafy vegetables, pears and blueberries

*Iodine:* essential part of thyroid hormones - iodized table salt, kelp and seafood

*Iron:* Necessary in formation of hemoglobin in red blood cells, also for enzymes involved in energy metabolism. - found in oysters and clams, pork, beed, dried peas and beans, lentils, iron fortified products. In many fresh foods (except dairy)

*Magnesium:* Essential part of bones and teeth. Important in nerve function - found in Nuts, fish, shellfish, whole grain cereals

*Manganes:* Growth of connective tissue, formation of bone and possible hair growth - found in whole grain cereals and green leafy vegetables

*Molybdenum:* component of tooth enamel and of enzymes that metabolizes fats and proteins - found in leafy vegetables, legumes (ie. lentils) and whole grains

*Niacin (nicotinic acid):* Helps metabolize carbohydrates. - found in fish, pork, chicken, lamb, lentils and dried peas and beans.

*Pantothenic acid:* part of two enzymes that are important in nerve impulses, hemoglobin formation, synthesis of steroids and formation of antibodies - found in wheat bran, rice bran, nuts, eggs, salmon, brown rice and sunflower seeds

*Posphorus:* Forms and maintains bones and teeth. Builds muscles. Involved in many metabolic functions:- energy production and in maintaining acid-base balance - found in milk, milk products (ie. cottage cheese, whipped cream, rocotta), beef, lamb, pork, poultry, fish, nuts and whole grains

*Potassium:* Involved in nerve transmission, acid-based balance, and is requires for carbohydrate metabolism and protein synthesis. Helps transfer nutrients in and out of individual cells - found in milk, blueberries, honeydew, pears and most fresh food

*Protein:* Necessary for formation of new tissues, also in maintenance and regularity functions - found in meat, fish, poultry, eggs, dried beans, peas, lentils, nuts and milk

*Selenium* - Interrelated with vitamind E as and antioxidant, needed to form the enzyme gluthione peroxidase - found in meat, fish, eggs, shrimp, lobster, clams, oysters and other shellfish.

*Sodium:* Component of bile and pancreatic juice, associaes with muscle contraction and nerve function. Helps maintain water balance and balance of acids and bases in fluids outside of cells - 
 Found in salt, snack foods, beef, pork, cornbread and most fresh food.

*Vitamin A:* Necessary for resistance to infection and nigh vision - found in dark-grean leafy vegetables, salmon, oysters, crab, halibut, swordfish, butter and cream.

*Vitamin B-1:* Muscle tone, healthy nerves, norma, appetite and energy metabolism - found in lean pork, potatoes, dried peas and beans, nuts and whole grain breads

*Vitamin B-2:* metabolises amino acids and carbohydrates, forms niacin - found in eggs, lean meat, enriched breads and milk

*Vitamin B-6:* Involved in protein, carbohydrate and fat metabolism, functioning of central nervous system - found in fish, legumes and whole grain breads

*Vitamin B-12:* Necessary for production of red blood cells, and healthy nerves. Involved in DNA synthesis - found in fish, eggs, muscle meats (ie. pork, beef, chicken, lamb), milk and most grains

*Vitamin C:* Needed for formation of collagen, absorbtion of iron and strong capillary walls and blood vessels. Important in wound healing - found in green peppers, potatoes and leafy vegetables

*Vitamin D:* Essential for strong bones and teeth. Needed for calcium and phosphorus absorbtion - found in egg yolk, butter and cream

*Vitamin E:* An antioxidant, it protects essential fatty acids from oxidative destruction. Acts as selenium - found in wheat germ, vegetable oil, maragrine, egg yolk, green leagy vegetables and legumes

*Vitamin K:* Needed for blood clotting - found in green leafy vegetables, vegetable oils and pork

*Zinc *- Component of many enzymes involved in energy metabolism and making proteins, needed for normal skin, bones and hair. Involved in wound healing - found in most fresh foods, especially vegetables


----------



## tucker01 (May 3, 2006)

Foreman to the rescue


----------



## Trouble (May 3, 2006)

Foreman, have posted this here before?  I also have an Excel file almost completed for stocking a pantry..along the same lines, plus a bit more.  Might make a good sticky.


----------



## Jodi (May 3, 2006)

Does anybody read the stickies?

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=21113  Bottom of the first post


----------



## tucker01 (May 3, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Check the stickies


----------



## GFR (May 3, 2006)

Trouble said:
			
		

> Foreman, have posted this here before?  I also have an Excel file almost completed for stocking a pantry..along the same lines, plus a bit more.  Might make a good sticky.


I have it all saved on another site, I got some of the info from Jodie and Emma and some  from other sites and healthfood linkls I use.


----------



## Trouble (May 3, 2006)

That's what I thought.  More than what's in the current sticky. Mind if we work together to expand the current basic nutrition file?


----------



## zapedy (May 3, 2006)

water packed tuna? is tuna in sunflower oil bad?


----------



## Doublebase (May 3, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Does anybody read the stickies?
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=21113  Bottom of the first post



I do, I do!


----------



## scbz01602 (May 3, 2006)

This thread just got OWNED!

Some great diet tips everyone can benefit from


----------



## Jodi (May 3, 2006)

Trouble said:
			
		

> That's what I thought.  More than what's in the current sticky. Mind if we work together to expand the current basic nutrition file?


I can add a few things to the sticky but for the most part all of these items are already in there.


----------



## GFR (May 3, 2006)

*12 Rules of a Bodybuilding Diet*


*RULE # 1* ??? Be tough. Stay away from nasty fats, excessive salt and simple sugars. This eliminates ninety-nine percent of the fast foods, munchies and soft drinks. Who needs them? In a few short weeks, you won't want them, wonder why you ate them and feel sick if you do! I don't mean to be rude, but ??? junk is for dumpsters.

*RULE # 2* ??? Eat a basic breakfast of complex carbohydrates, protein and fat to establish your metabolism for the day and provide fuel and muscle-sustaining ingredients. In a nutshell (and setting aside for now the hormonal and enzyme chemistry taking place at all times), protein builds muscle while carbohydrates and fats supply fuel for energy. Breakfast can be an easy-to-prepare meal from a quality protein shake to a bowl of oatmeal, scoop of cottage cheese and fruit. If you don't feed yourself a wholesome meal in the morning, your body will draw on your muscle stores as a source of energy, putting you in a slump and muscle deficit. Major insurance policy: Add a good vitamin and mineral formula and a gulp of flaxseed oil (essential fatty acid) each morning to protect your system and put order and efficiency in your body chemistry.

*RULE # 3* ??? This one can be the rascal ??? with whatever effort it takes, feed yourself every three to four hours throughout the day; again, each meal consisting of protein, fat and carbohydrate. Any combination of the following is perfect: tuna and brown rice, hamburger patty and red potato, cottage cheese and fruit, chicken and salad, etc. You'll notice that sandwiches are not in my top-five list. Discover Tupperware and packet-size meal replacement powders.

*RULE # 4* ??? Newsflash: To gain weight, eat more. Assuming you're hitting the weights, be prepared for solid bulk weight; lean muscle mass exclusively is a daydream. To lose weight, eat less, still as often. Don't starve the muscle.

*RULE # 5 * ??? I have always instinctively leaned toward a higher protein intake over carbohydrate to build a lean body. Emphasize protein. Vegetarians, take particular care in order to get plenty of protein in your diet.

*RULE # 6* - Between-meal snacking for the trainee looking to gain weight is okay if the snack is truly nutritious - no junk.Don't let snacks be a substitute for a complete meal or become a weak habit. You, who are seeking weight loss, consider snacking counter-productive. Good snacks are fruits or vegetables, jerky, protein energy bars, yogurt, cottage cheese and light protein drinks.

*RULE # 7* - Simple carbohydrates (sugar, honey, soft drinks, candy and cakes) provide us with a quick pick-up but let us down just as quickly. Excessive sugar plays havoc with our insulin metabolism and leads to fatigue, poor performance, fat storage and diabetes.

*RULE # 8* - Fuel up before your workout. Eat a small, easily digested meal about an hour before you train. With protein and complex carbohydrates in your system, you'll train harder, longer and with more enthusiasm. You won't experience low blood sugar jitters or dizziness; you'll get a great pump and probably hit that last rep. Big Tip ??? whey protein drinks work great here and work well as post-workout muscle repair food. Convenient, inexpensive and effective.

*RULE # 9 * ??? Similarly, you need to eat a hearty protein meal with sufficient carbs within forty-five minutes of the completion of your workout. This is necessary to provide the muscle-building materials to repair depleted tissue and support the process of building new muscle.
*
RULE #10* ??? The most important ingredient in your body is plain water. The quality of your tissues, their performance and their resistance to failure is absolutely dependent on the quality and quantity of the water you drink. Detoxify. Flood yourself throughout the day, especially during exercise.

*RULE #11 * ??? Sleep, rest and relaxation are of prime importance. It's during periods of sound sleep that our bodies recuperate and build muscle tissue.
*
RULE #12* ??? Regard the twelve rules listed as a regular life-long, life-rewarding priority, one that hones discipline and is honed by that same discipline. Next time we meet, I'll introduce you to the commercial gym and what you can expect there. Remember, also, that laughter builds strong bodies and healthy minds. It restores the soul.


*Rule #13*- for Tough, no Pacifico!!


----------



## GFR (May 3, 2006)

*10 Top Reasons to Go Organic*

*(and there are many, many more!)*

*by Ysanne Spevack, Editor OrganicFood.co.uk*






Organic produce is not covered in a cocktail of poisonous chemicals. The average conventionally-grown apple has 20-30 artificial poisons on its skin, even after rinsing. Trust your instincts, and go organic!
Fresh organic produce contains on average 50% more vitamins, minerals, enzymes and other micro-nutrients than intensively farmed produce. Science says that it's good for you.
Going organic is the only practical way to avoid eating genetically modified (GM) food. And by buying organic food, you are registering your mistrust of GMO's and doing your bit to protest against them.
If you eat dairy or meat products, going organic has never been more essential to safeguard you and your family's health. Intensively-reared dairy cows and farm animals are fed a dangerous cocktail of anti-biotics, growth promoting drugs, anti-parasite drugs and many other medicines on a daily basis, whether they have an illness or not. These drugs are passed directly onto the consumers of their dairy produce or meat., which must be a contributing factor to meat-related diseases like coronaries and high blood pressure.
About 99% of non-organic farm animals in the UK are now fed GM soya. And there has never been a reported case of BSE in organic cattle in the UK. Common sense says that organic is safe food.
Organic produce simply tastes so much better. Fruit and vegetables full of juice and flavour, and so many different varieties to try! There are about 100 different kinds of organic potatoes in production in the UK, and that's just potatoes!
Organic farms support and nurture our beautiful and diverse wildlife. Over the last thirty years, intensive farming in the UK has led to dramatic erosion of the soil, a fall of up to 70% of wild birds in some areas, the destruction of ancient hedgerows, and the near extinction of some of the most beautiful species of butterflies, frogs, grass-snakes and wild mammals.
Organic food is not really more expensive than intensively farmed foods, as we pay for conventional foods through our taxes. We spend billion of pounds every year cleaning up the mess that agro-chemicals make to our natural water supply. And the BSE crisis cost us 4 billion pounds. Go organic for a genuine more cost-effective future.
Intensive farming can seriously damage farm workers' health. There are much higher instances of cancer, respiratory problems and other major diseases in farm workers from non-organic farms. This is particularly true in developing countries, and for agrochemical farms growing cotton. So go organic if you care about other people.
And if you simply like the idea of your children and grandchildren being able to visit the countryside and play in the forests and fields just like we did when we were young, go organic for the sake of all of our futures.
http://www.organicfood.co.uk/topten.html


----------



## Vieope (May 4, 2006)

_Go Foreman! Go Foreman! _


----------



## CraigMb (May 4, 2006)

Ok thank u ..That helps


----------



## brukabay (May 11, 2007)

*Albacore Tuna in water, are they any good??*

I always see them when i buy tuna in water and wondered why i havent seen them on any protein shoping lists every where??


----------



## leg_press (May 11, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Does anybody read the stickies?
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=21113  Bottom of the first post



I read the stickies when I 1st started and re-read them once in a while, but I can never find the 'bulking' side to thing I can only find the 'cutting and maintainance' maybe I am not reading the whole thing and just skim reading I dont know.


----------



## hemanthkdev (Jan 21, 2020)

oats in hindi


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jan 27, 2020)

Helpful thread for revisiting.


----------

